# Hello, from NY



## Kruton (Jan 7, 2005)

Well I am here to say hello to CB.com community. 

First I like to say that i am a junior in high school.
My audtorium holds about 500 people, and I just personaly overhauled the entire sound system, and starting the lighting system.

well when i moved from canada to the USA it was a letdown to go to the current school I attend. Why? Because i was used to working in a 2000 seat audtorium and controlling 300 lights.

I am currently the Technical Director/Technision or what evey you want to call it. Basicaly I know sound, lighting, and entire audtorium system in my school and make all major decisions for it. (except purchaseing paperwork but do decide what to buy) I will tell a little more on how i have made my audtorium rival others for litlle to no cost, execpt hours. and the longest school day i have put in is 17 hours straight (fun fun fun). And currently am on call 24/7 for technical support. many hundreds if not thousands of hours i have lived in my autorium in the past few years, but I have made it a kick ass, computer controlled place to work in.


----------



## Inaki2 (Jan 7, 2005)

Awesome!!! Good for you, seems you're enjoying your stuff. Glad you could join us!


----------



## Smatticus (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome! Where in New York are you from??


----------



## Kruton (Jan 7, 2005)

The 2nd richest county I think.
Westchester New York
I will post in another section about audtorium renovation, i had compleated.


----------



## avkid (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome to controlbooth, i hope you can learn from us, and maybe teach us some also. Happy posting
-the "unofficial" welcome wagon


----------



## Peter (Jan 12, 2005)

Welcome!!

Good for you! I hope you are surviving in your smaller auditorium! (at least you didnt move to a school ::gasp:: ::wisper:: without an auditorium!

I hope you dont become a stranger arround here! Please keep posting and asking questions! 

welcome!
-the "unofficial" welcome wagon (part 2) (sorry I'm late, I have been sick in bed the past few days, so I'm abit behind!)


----------

